# Tractor Tales



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From AgDay.....this Christmas Tree 1953 Row Crop Oliver 88 is a beauty....from way up North....Minnesota.

Regards, Mike

P.S. I thought I would start this long overdue forum off with a tractor that would not make anyone mad that I did not pick "their brand".

http://www.agweb.com/usfr/multimedia/tractor_tales.aspx


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

When did this forum start? Pretty green and yellow.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This evening.

Regards, Mike


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Do you reckon this old 1931 GP JD could tell any tales if it could talk?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Lots. How long til you have it shiny?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

barnrope said:


> Do you reckon this old 1931 GP JD could tell any tales if it could talk?


I would set that along the drive to my main barn if I had that here.....surprised its not been scrapped.

Regards, Mike


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Here's the one on just on the other side of that tree. Its a model D. I bought them several years ago and both were pretty far gone. I thought about fixing them or parting them out but they look too nice just sitting under that old maple tree and sinking into the dirt.


----------

